# Craftsman 944.529071



## shadow4478 (Dec 31, 2017)

Craftsman 

Hi all does anyone have info on this snow blower? It’s a craftsman 24” rated 13.5ft-lbs model# 944.529071 apparently about 4 years old. Any reviews on this? 
Info on the engine, Has anyone owned this model?


----------

